# Eggs



## Hench (Mar 12, 2009)

Simple question, how long do eggs keep once they have been hardboiled? 2-3 days?

Thanks.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2009)

I would say up to a week.


----------



## Hench (Mar 12, 2009)

Prince said:


> I would say up to a week.



Really? Thats good to know, ive thrown out 3 day old eggs before because I thought they would be bad. 

Thanks Prince.


----------



## sara (Mar 12, 2009)

una mesa!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 12, 2009)

sara said:


> una mesa!



come again? a table? lol


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2009)

I think she meant "mes".

I've used them up to a week later with no problems.


----------



## leg_press (Mar 13, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Simple question, how long do eggs keep once they have been hardboiled? 2-3 days?
> 
> Thanks.



I cook enough in the morning to last the day. I find it very hard to stomach cold boiled eggs


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> come again? a table? lol




one week!


----------



## johnereb (Mar 14, 2009)

Yep, one week.

Although I admit I've ate easter eggs that had been around longer than a wekk.


----------



## AllOut (Mar 15, 2009)

To me eggs starting losing their taste after just a few days.  They actually change composition as well.  I couldn't handle too much of it day to day myself.


----------



## leg_press (Mar 15, 2009)

The most ive been able to stomach is 3 cold boiled eggs, just biting into the 4th one made me gag


----------



## Nigeepoo (Mar 16, 2009)

I've kept raw eggs in the fridge for a few weeks without them going off. When hard-boiled, bacteria in the egg are killed so if you leave the shell on, hard-boiled eggs in the fridge stay fresh for a few weeks. The flavour may deteriorate, though. On holiday, I've had hard-boiled eggs stay fresh in a cool-box for a week.

When the shell is removed bacteria can grow, so de-shelled hard-boiled eggs in the fridge should be eaten within a week.


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2009)

Speaking of eggs.. have anyone tried this?
or is it waste of $$ ?


----------



## Built (Mar 17, 2009)

Why do you want it? Is there some reason why other forms of protein won't work for you?


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2009)

Built said:


> Why do you want it? Is there some reason why other forms of protein won't work for you?



Just wondering, since its faster and more convienent than cracking one eggwhite at a time


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 17, 2009)

sara said:


> Speaking of eggs.. have anyone tried this?
> or is it waste of $$ ?



Waste.  It's more than 2x as expensive as eggs (if you buy bulk eggs like I do).  It worked out to be like 2.80$/dozen whereas I pay 1.05$/dozen.


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Waste.  It's more than 2x as expensive as eggs (if you buy bulk eggs like I do).  It worked out to be like 2.80$/dozen whereas I pay 1.05$/dozen.


That answers my question 
Thanx


----------



## Built (Mar 17, 2009)

Why are you eating so many egg whites, out of curiousity - are you bulking?


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2009)

Built said:


> Why are you eating so many egg whites, out of curiousity - are you bulking?



Nah.. I am not bulking 
I'm eating around 3-5 egg whites with my morning meal..


----------



## Built (Mar 17, 2009)

Why not use some other form of protein - what is it about eggwhites that you want, in particular?


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2009)

Built said:


> Why not use some other form of protein - what is it about eggwhites that you want, in particular?



I am taking a break from whey protein.. tired of the taste 
I mix some egg whites with oatmeal in the morning.. Just a protein source to add with my meal


----------



## Built (Mar 17, 2009)

You find oatmeal and eggwhite satiating in the AM? What time do you train?


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2009)

Goal to lose 10 lbs by May, then start preparing for my first competition


----------



## Built (Mar 17, 2009)

Sure, but how comfortable do you feel eating this for breakfast? What time of day do you train?


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2009)

Built said:


> You find oatmeal and eggwhite satiating in the AM? What time do you train?



Oatmeal or Grits with eggwhites is pretty satisfying  
I am training ~ 6:00 pm


----------



## Built (Mar 17, 2009)

If you train at night, why would you want to eat oats in the AM while cutting?
Wouldn't it make better sense to eat them at night?


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2009)

Built said:


> Sure, but how comfortable do you feel eating this for breakfast? What time of day do you train?




I eat a packet of oatmeal.. ~ 1/2 Cup Dry 
I can eat more, but I feel fine and eat again 2 hours later


----------



## Built (Mar 17, 2009)

Sure, but again, why in the AM? You train at night. 

I'm confused.


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2009)

I have stored glycogen from pervious carb meals that help with energy before my night workout..


----------



## Built (Mar 17, 2009)

That's not what I'm asking though. 

I don't understand why you'd eat a meal that leaves you hungry two hours later, when you don't even train until night time. 

You must be very, very hungry through the day. 

Have you dieted down for a comp before?


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2009)

Built said:


> That's not what I'm asking though.
> 
> I don't understand why you'd eat a meal that leaves you hungry two hours later, when you don't even train until night time.
> 
> ...



I eat every two - three  hours everyday as long as im awake..

that usually comes out to be 6-7 meals a day

I dieted with my fiance when he got ready for the North Americans.. I did the same diet as my fiance (but his portions were larger)


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2009)

The reason why I am hungry 2 hours later.. because my meals are low in fat and digested quickly.. (used for fuel)


----------



## Built (Mar 17, 2009)

Men and women have different needs while dieting. You may not know this and neither may your boyfriend. Satiety is different for women than it is for men. Carbohydrate metabolism is different for women than it is for men.  

The way you are dieting down, eating this frequently, carbs and protein for breakfast, low fat... I looked at your training routine too. High rep training, volume work, you post about being hungry - a lot. 

It'll work, if you can stand being miserable for prolonged periods of time. 

But there are MUCH more comfortable ways to do this. I dieted down to the pic in my tar and my profile and felt very modest discomfort from hunger - and trained quite a bit differently than you are now. 

I also did it at forty two, after being fat for twenty years, so trust me when I say me and hunger don't get along.


----------



## Built (Mar 17, 2009)

sara said:


> The reason why I am hungry 2 hours later.. because my meals are low in fat and digested quickly.. (used for fuel)



Which explains why it's so uncomfortable. Compound this with the fact that exercise intensity overstimulates appetite in women (we're different here, too - google Ottawa 2004 exercise intensity appetite to read more on this).


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2009)

First of all, my fiance is more than aware of the differences between men and women and dieting..he is an awesome trainer and national level bodybuilder ..As far as me being hungry, it is a GOOD thing to be hungry come time for the next meal..I am not starving to death, and I am certainly not miserable, and i have plenty of energy..

Also, I periodically change my workouts for many reasons..I dont recall posting specific amounts of weight and reps on my workouts 

anyway..I will end this now by saying you have your way of doing things, and that may have worked for you


----------



## Built (Mar 17, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Built (Mar 17, 2009)

Listen, you are cutting the way most bodybuilders and figure competitors cut. They don't read the current research and they do things the way they've always been done. 

Men generally use anabolics while cutting this way. Women sometimes do, too - but with more problems. 

I just came back from the Arnold in Ohio, where I saw first hand the myriad fuckups who threw more and more drugs at shitty training and diet paradigms that didn't deliver. Some of the thirty year olds I have met look like they could be my mother. Heh - or my father. Ugh.

Your workouts are not listed by rep range, to be sure. I do see you're doing bodypart training - and lots of machines, that was the tip off.

Your avatar pic shows you to be in the low twenties of bodyfat and you will need to diet down to around 10% to compete. If you're hungry every two hours NOW, you won't BELIEVE how hungry you will be every two hours ten pounds from now. 

You want to believe your boyfriend has the key that nobody else has, I understand. 

What you are doing will work (and by work, I mean you'll lose weight, and WAY too much of your muscle) if you can stick to it. 

I know that I could not. 

Put it this way: a method that works for a genetic freak won't translate well to others, right? But a method that works for the worst case will work for ANYBODY.

I was 40% bodyfat and on metformin (diabetes meds) at 38 years of age. 

I was 14% bodyfat and had veins around my navel in my profile pic - at 42 years of age. 

I did this by reading and using methods that work for the worst genetics. 

If this worked for me, imagine what it would do for you.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 17, 2009)

Listen to Built....she knows her shit, especially when it comes to training women seeing as she is one.  Well, at least a gay man trapped in a woman's body.  That's the running theory.



Built said:


> Why not use some other form of protein - what is it about eggwhites that you want, in particular?



Something bad about egg whites I don't know?  I eat like 7.5dozen egg whites every week, I love eggs.


----------



## Built (Mar 17, 2009)

Egg-whites are great as a supplemental source of protein - but lousy for satiety.

Not something I'd choose for a cut.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 17, 2009)

Eat a goddamn steak and call it a day. Added benefit-there's creatine in it. 
Might as well eat a piece of paper-you'll get a fuller feeling.

Stop listening to your boyfriend. It's obvious he doesnt really know what he's doing when it comes to you.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 17, 2009)

and btw-what are the many reasons why you change your workouts? I'm interested to know.


----------



## Built (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm sure he means well Juggernaut. 

He's just stuck in the old school - which DOES work. It's just horribly uncomfortable, and you lose too much muscle doing it unless you're on AAS.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 18, 2009)

when I am cutting, I prefer casein over any other liquid type protein because of the fact that it expands into a gel in the stomach. I usually will eat egg (whites)+1 egg in the AM, about a cup and a 1/2, but I also include 95% lean chopped beef with steak seasoning and a cup of broccoli. It's got some fat that fills me. WTF are people so afraid of fat for?


----------

